# Dinosaur Bichir



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

So over the past couple of weeks I have been obsessing over Bichirs. So I had to share here 









I love how huge Bichirs get! They really are little sea monsters.









They use their fins like stubby little legs!

Look at the variety: http://fishaquatics.doomby.com/pages/bichirs-7.html

Once I have a house I think I'll have to splurge on a massive tank and get a bichir. Maybe a fire eel, too! 

I saw an itty bitty one (4") at Petsmart today. I didn't even know they carried them!


----------



## Taylor9424 (May 4, 2014)

Wow, I've never heard of these! They look awesome when they get bigger-- really do look like sea monsters!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya petco and petsmart has them. Or at least mine do. Are you keeping them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Not yet  But I hope to! Do you have any experience with Bichirs?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, I have never personally had one. All I know is that they get big and i think they only eat frozen food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Saw a fairly large one at a LFS. They're so cool! The guy at the LFS was saying they were having problems feeding it though lol only interested in live food >_>;

I don't think I'd ever get one, but they're so neat and they're very interesting to watch!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I may get a baby one from my petco. Then when it gets to big i will get credit at my lfs. They are really cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

This is what I have learned thus far from reading up on and watching mine:

They do best when there are at least 2-3 of them raised together and will eventually need upwards of 100 gallons or more (much like Oscars) and are predatory fish (meaning they will take down anything and everything they can fit into their mouths; and maybe even some they can't) In other words, No pellet food for them, only live or frozen.... Also,* IF* (based on my personal experiences, the only thing they will be kept with are their own kind.) you are going keep other fish with them make sure that those fish are introduced to the tank first (and are bigger than they are) as anything introduced after them are often seen as food....


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Sorry, my Computer is acting up and I'm not very fast at typing to begin with.... they are for the most part bottom dwellers (they do breathe oxygen much like Bettas) so having a wider vs taller tank is a plus... and can go several hours (although not recommended) out of water... Can't think of anything else off the top of my head... (Running on 2 hours of sleep is a big No no...)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

All fish can be trained onto pelleted foods... There are lots of foods designed for large predators. Feeding a lot of big fish can get expensive. @[email protected]

Here's a huge journal from an old TFK member who had 4 bichir, 3 senegals (the ones in pet shops generally) and an ornate. Lots of videos.  Some of the things in those tanks of course are not recommended. One of the bichir did consume a ropefish once.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-journals/150-gallon-bichir-tank-upgrade-75-a-106630/


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Olympia said:


> All fish can be trained onto pelleted foods... There are lots of foods designed for large predators. Feeding a lot of big fish can get expensive. @[email protected]
> 
> Here's a huge journal from an old TFK member who had 4 bichir, 3 senegals (the ones in pet shops generally) and an ornate. Lots of videos.  Some of the things in those tanks of course are not recommended. One of the bichir did consume a ropefish once.
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-journals/150-gallon-bichir-tank-upgrade-75-a-106630/


 
Oh I'm sure they can, I was only speaking from my own experiences etc., thus far (still very new to them)....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't directing that at you, just making a general statement.  
If you aren't feeding pellets, it might be a good idea to look up some vita-chem to add to the foods before feeding though.  I was just reading about that last night and that's what I hope to do with my predator fish!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Olympia said:


> Oh, I wasn't directing that at you, just making a general statement.
> If you aren't feeding pellets, it might be a good idea to look up some vita-chem to add to the foods before feeding though.  I was just reading about that last night and that's what I hope to do with my predator fish!


 
Thanks, already do ;-)


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

That's definitely something to budget for with large fish - food! I wouldn't mind feeding frozen but pellets sure are convenient.

Pics if you get one, tankman!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i will. If i ever do get one, i will throw it in my 29 for a little bit. Cuz they are cool and I will get a baby(maybe 1.5 inches long) one. Than rehome it when it gets to be a threat to small fish. Seaknight how fast do they grow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

This is footage of mine:


It is still a "baby" and will be being upgraded to a 75 gallon shortly, our hope is to have things organized enough, that within the next year, we can upgrade to the 100+ comfortably.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How fast do they grow on average?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I got mine mid to late February at about 2" long and thinner than a pencil.. It is now beginning of August and he is approximately 6-7" long and as thick around as a nickel. So about an inch a month till they hit a year..


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Even a baby needs more room than a 29. A 1.5" bichir can eat adult shrimp and harlequin rasboras no problem. At 3", expect cories to be eaten. I don't suggest that at all, nor do I suggest getting a fish to have only a few months. Sad life being bought and returned especially because it ate a good hundred plus bucks worth of fish.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh that fast, i probably wont get one than. I was thinking a lot slower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Oh yes, we started ours out in the 29 and quickly upgraded to the 45, and now are getting ready to move him/her to the 75.... and as soon as space becomes available he/she will be moved to the 125, that the Oscars are currently in, and the Oscars will get their new tank....


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Haha that's why I'm waiting until I can just go straight for the largest tank. They grow so fast! I've already done the multiple-tank-upgrade thing with turtles, which grow a little slower, and that was annoying enough.

What a great little guy, Seaknight!

Do you guys think its possible to keep a group of feeders in the tank with a Bichir for him to graze on? (That is what I did with my turtles) Or would it just pig out and eat every last one in one day?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

He would pig out lol. Keep in mind that goldfish are NOT good feeders and you should be providing insects/larvae and large meat fish rather than aquarium fish as well as a good staple pellet like NLS Thera A


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think they are too slow. The journal I posted had them with rainbows and even a lone danio for several months before it got caught. They've never struck me as pro hunters aha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They are. Mine cleared out my tank for the most part within a week. :shock:


----------

